# Gwyneth Paltrow - Bestangezogene Frau der Welt



## beachkini (13 Sep. 2012)

​*
Welch eine Ehre! Gwyneth Paltrow, 39, wurde für ihren unfehlbaren Modegeschmack vom US-Magazin "People" zur bestangezogenen Frau der Welt gewählt.*

Grund für den ersten Platz ist der elegante Stil der Sängerin, mit dem sie sich gegen Konkurrentinnen wie Kate Middleton, 30, oder Jessica Alba, 31, durchsetzen konnte.

Die Stylistin der Oscarpreisträgerin, Elizabeth Saltzman, plaudert aus: "Sie rennt keinem Trend hinterher. Sie mag schlichte Schnitte, nichts Übertriebenes." Ganz nach dem Motto "Weniger ist mehr" begeistert Gwyneth schon seit Jahren mit ihrem elfengleichen Look.

Unter den Top 10 fanden sich außerdem US-Schauspielerin Emma Stone, 23, Jennifer Lawrence, 22, und Reese Witherspoon, 36.

Die Liste der bestangezogenen Frauen wurde von Lesern, Redakteuren und Modebloggern zusammengestellt.

Wir gratulieren herzlich zu dem ersten Platz und finden: Sie hat ihn sich verdient!
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## tommie3 (14 Sep. 2012)

Nackig kann ja auch jede!


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Sep. 2012)

Und Diane wird wieder mit keinem Wort erwähnt, ist auch in den Top 10


----------



## Punisher (14 Sep. 2012)

nette Auszeichnung


----------



## beachkini (15 Sep. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Und Diane wird wieder mit keinem Wort erwähnt, ist auch in den Top 10



Rosie Huntington-Whiteley hält sie 'sogar' für die best angezogenste in Hollywood wie sie die Tage erzählt hat


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Sep. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley hält sie 'sogar' für die best angezogenste in Hollywood wie sie die Tage erzählt hat



Sehr sympathisch die Rosie


----------

